# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Сервис витрин ссылок и баннеров- Service-links.ru

## Ivan999

Хочу сообщить о запуске нового сервиса витрин ссылок и баннеров - Service-links.ru


Рекламодателям:
— Мгновенное размещение ссылок и баннеров
— Большой выбор рекламных площадок
— Большое количество способов оплаты
— Комиссия системы 5%

Вебмастерам:
— Подробная статистика доходов
— Выгодная партнерская программа
— Минимальная сумма для вывода 15 руб.
— Комиссия системы 5%

Контактная информация:
e-mail: support@service-links.ru
WMID: 301693194472

Регистрация

----------

